# Tosca "Live" from the Met



## AlexD

I caught a repeat of the Met's Tosca production from 2018 at the local cinema. It seems that some are being repeated this season.

It's the 2nd time I've seen Tosca and this time around I was most impressed. The singing, music and drama came together well and it worked as a whole. 1st time I saw it, I think I'd missed the drama - certainly the fact that Scarpetti was playing with Tosca's jealousy (which almost amounts to a tragic flaw). 

The story didn't rise above the melodramatic (especially with the ridiculous ending) but not all operas set out to do that.

All in all a pleasant evening at the cinema watching the opera.


----------



## Rogerx

AlexD said:


> I caught a repeat of the Met's Tosca production from 2018 at the local cinema. It seems that some are being repeated this season.
> 
> It's the 2nd time I've seen Tosca and this time around I was most impressed. The singing, music and drama came together well and it worked as a whole. 1st time I saw it, I think I'd missed the drama - certainly the fact that Scarpetti was playing with Tosca's jealousy (which almost amounts to a tragic flaw).
> 
> The story didn't rise above the melodramatic (especially with the ridiculous ending) but not all operas set out to do that.
> 
> All in all a pleasant evening at the cinema watching the opera.


Thanks for sharing, posting in the Opera section would be nice.


----------

